# ports install



## xnl96 (Jun 29, 2010)

hello , i try to install kde4 from ports but this port depend from another ports and this have a configure file and show me a configuration dialog , how i can compile without to show me this dialog and compile whit default configuration


----------



## Alt (Jun 29, 2010)

Do an `make config-recursive` to resolve all these dialogs
You can try make `BATCH=YES install` if you dont want give answers at all


----------



## xnl96 (Jun 29, 2010)

i will try thanks a lot


----------

